# Dust collector plastic bags



## AlAmantea (Apr 22, 2014)

I have found a new source for dust collector plastic bags that I am considering offering…

Here's a description…

6 mil clear bags (normally you only find 4 mil) 
Will fit any 19 to 20 inch DC (harbor freight, jet, Grizzly, etc.) up to 70 gallon
Puncture resistant Virgin polyethylene plastic

10 bags for around $20.00 plus shipping

Wynn environmental has 4 mil bags priced at $17 for 10 bags.

We all know how fragile the 4 mil bags are when dealing with dust collectors and how quickly they can tear or puncture. These bags are Virgin polyethylene film, not recycled, and at 6 mil, are both USDA AND FDA approved as tear and puncture resistant. I have to purchase in a very large quantity, and would never use as much as I have to buy in a lifetime, but I figured I would pass on the opportunity to everyone here as well. After packaging and processing costs, if I'm lucky I might be making around $1.00 per sale, if that!

If you are interested in this let me know via PM

Al Amantea 
Amantea Fine Woodworks 
Baton Rouge, LA 70815


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

Have you seen the 5 gallon bucket conversion that Stumpy Nubs showed that gets rid of the bag?


----------



## AlAmantea (Apr 22, 2014)

I had not seen that. Not a bad idea as long as you have the room for it, and don't need the DC to be portable. For now I'm sticking with the bags.


----------



## jesinfla (Apr 15, 2015)

I use oversize garbage bags from sams I think we got them - for yard stuff


----------



## CopperTree (Jul 3, 2015)

I always used a $8 pop-up camping garbage can to hold the bottom of my collector bags when I had a bag style system. Does a good job of protecting the bag from tears and such. Always despised the bags and switched to a barrel style but they do work just fine. Once blew a bag in the middle of a long CNC carve and 30 gallons of MDF dust was everywhere…


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

I switched to job site trash bags years ago. They are cheap, tie them off and chuck em. Only down side you can see through them. Thats something I can live with.

http://www.lowes.com/pd_169489-18632-LW42WC050B_1z0w5tb__?productId=3283632&pl=1


----------



## cebfish (Jan 15, 2011)

I use contractor garbage bags from lowes


----------

